# Best Impact Patio Door?



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a lo-E, impact glass, fiberglass patio/french doors?


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Neuma


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

lwright said:


> Neuma


I called and those doors are $2960. That's a $1000. more than any other quotes. I'm sure it's the Cadillac of doors, but not in my budget.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I changed my mind about the Neuma doors. They're worth the money.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Take a look at Jeld Wen website. They make a premium product. I wouldn't hesitate to buy them.

SG2


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Storm tight*

look them up....they are expensive, but unbreakable glass.....salesman hammered a nail in a 2X6 with a pane of glass, then turned it over and hammered it back out, without scratching the glass....(He used the center, edge, etc of the entire pane) and the boast that the argon gas is infused inside of the glass when them make it, making the best rated E numbers...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Ragecajun said:


> look them up....they are expensive, but unbreakable glass.....salesman hammered a nail in a 2X6 with a pane of glass, then turned it over and hammered it back out, without scratching the glass....(He used the center, edge, etc of the entire pane) and the boast that the argon gas is infused inside of the glass when them make it, making the best rated E numbers...


The manufacturer has to be listed on the Texas Windstorm list.


----------

